# Sick of IBS...



## Brianb (Mar 11, 2009)

Recently I was diagnosed with IBS, after visiting a ton of doctors my recent one finally said I have IBS. I have had a ton of tests MRI's X-rays blood tests and things like that, and honestly I am sick of them. I started to see a dietitian and for the most part it seemed to fix my problems a bit.. Even then I still have a ton of pain.I wake up every morning before school stuck in the bathroom for 30min to an hour at a time. Its constant diarrhea pretty much and mean while my dad is outside the bathroom telling me I have to go to school and I have to suck it out. I just wish he knew the pain I went through every morning. I usually have to run to the bathroom every time I wake up and sometimes I end up waking up in the bathroom and not remembering how I got there.I missed so much school and I am sick of it, my Teachers understand whats going on but no one else in the school want to listen and they just tell me to buck it up, again I wish they knew the pain I went through every day. I recently talked about home schooling with my doctor and he said he would put me on it and I have my fingers crossed that I can get it, because it is ridiculous being stuck in the bathroom all day. I have a few friends who have IBS but it seems that I have it the worse... either that or they lie to me. In the end I feel like no one understands the pain I go through and I just wish someone did, or at least sat down with me and listened to what i have to say.


----------



## PrincessMiley (Mar 10, 2009)

I know what you mean about no one really understanding what you go through. It's really frustrating because it's hard to explain just how bad it is. I don't think someone can know what it's like unless they actually go through it.I actually was home schooled all through high school, not because of IBS but it wasn't as bad back then. I can't imagine actually going to school every day now.. that'd stress me out way too much. I hope you're able to do that. It'd be one less thing you have to worry about.I'm 19 now & I was 13? i think, when my IBS started. I think people who get sick more appreciate life a little more than people who take feeling good for granted, you know what I mean?Good luck with everything.


----------

